# Under what circumstances...



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm honestly, seriously thinking about selling off the majority, if not close to all, of my tanks and fish. Though I am, for the time being, thinking it over. I'd probably do something like keep my 29 gallon tank. But I think that would be about it.

Why am I doing this, you ask? Namely because I really want a ferret... And the tanks take up a lot of time and money at the moment. And this could be used towards a ferret, you see.

But like I said... I'm thinking about it. As it would be a big decision on my part.

SO... For you folks out there. Under what conditions would you get rid of your fish and your tanks?

EDIT: Oops. Please move to the Lounge. THANKS!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

not sure. if it was being a major drain on my pocket or i had other animals that i loved that might require more attention and money. but then again, larger saltwater tanks can go longer with neglect than the smaller ones, so it's sort of a catch 22. either i spend more money on a larger tank that i can leave unattended for a couple days or i get a smaller tank that requires less money but more of my time. :/


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

i would sell my fish if i can get a good amount for them, the hard fish for me to sell would definatly be my oscar,
dude if u want to sell all ur tanks, id atleast keep the 90g tank.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

i would never sell all my fish, i dunno if i could even sell a part of em

seriously, no offense, but why would u wanna ferret, i own one and there just like smelly, smelly dogs


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I've really fallen in love with ferrets. And this one in particular at my store. He's the best lil' guy ever... And see, I don't like cats. I can't get a dog. But a ferret is doable on my part. Plus I prefer an animal I can actually take out, hug and have sit on me to fish.

On the note of all this... I've put the majority of my fish up for sale on a local aquarium society website/forum. And after that I'll be selling off a bunch of my tanks. Even if I don't get a ferret in the end it'll be good for me to be rid of a bunch of these tanks. I need to ween myself from the addiction and simply live vicariously through my job, lol.

I'm going to be keeping two tanks in the end... But not many of the fish I have. Currently everything's for sale. Even my oscars. Ain't that a surprise!?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'd sell my fish either when their care becomes too expensive, when proper care becomes too time-consuming (if I can't give my fish the care they need, they'll go), when I have to move (for an awesome job, for example), or when I start losing interest (sounds unrealistic to me at this moment, but who knows how I feel about that in a year or two years?) for whatever reason (discovering pets that are more appealing, finding other hobbies, etc.)


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Very simple: if I can't give them the care they need









Or if I'm very hungry..... just kidding


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

lol
what fish r u keeping


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

yeah mettle, what fish you keeping?

still doing that betta thing? cuz thats f*cking awsum

like i said, i could NEVER sell my fish


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm not sure what I'm going to keep. As of right now everything I own is up for sale except for the bettas...


----------



## fester (May 3, 2005)

ferrets are cool but alot of work and they stink all the time. and they can go wild and turn viscious on you. good luck man!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

fester said:


> ferrets are cool but alot of work and they stink all the time. *and they can go wild and turn viscious on you*. good luck man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, we had one previous before this one, and it went like that

i couldnt even think about trading FISH for a ferret


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm one of those weird people who likes things he can hold and hug and carry about and have with me a lot. I guess I'm a foreign entity on this site, LOL.

As for the fish tank things... I'm going to be keeping my 20 gallon long to do a nice little community set-up in. And my 90 gallon is going to be one kickass vivarium for my turtle! G'na toss a bunch of stupid fish I don't care about in there too. Make it some weird mix. Things I don't care if they get eaten now and again... Like tetras... Or yellow labs.:laugh: The vivarium is going to be my next big project.

But from the sale of the fish, plants and tanks I should have enough for the ferret/cage (I get a discount on both) and the vivarium no problem.

Sweet!

EDIT: But I probably wouldn't get the ferret til after Xmas anyway...


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Mettle said:


> I'm one of those weird people who likes things he can hold and hug and carry about and have with me a lot. I guess I'm a foreign entity on this site, LOL.
> 
> As for the fish tank things... I'm going to be keeping my 20 gallon long to do a nice little community set-up in. And my 90 gallon is going to be one kickass vivarium for my turtle! G'na toss a bunch of stupid fish I don't care about in there too. Make it some weird mix. Things I don't care if they get eaten now and again... Like tetras... Or yellow labs.:laugh: The vivarium is going to be my next big project.
> 
> ...


well i wouldnt wanna own either of those, but ok whatever......

for fish why not stock with native fish like perch and sunfish?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Stocking for the 90 gallon you mean?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Stocking for the 90 gallon you mean?
> [snapback]1162022[/snapback]​


yes

i think that would be kinda a cool lil setup, although i like GT's better :rasp:


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

under no circumstaces.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

rbp 4 135 said:


> under no circumstaces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


right on man


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

About the only circumstance that would make me sell all my fish and my tanks would be if someone offered me a really nice chunk of $$$


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> I'm one of those weird people who likes things he can hold and hug and carry about and have with me a lot.


Two words.... Boa constrictor.









I think I know where you're coming from. The only time in the last 20 years that I was sick of my tanks was when I was working at a pet store (about 10 or so years ago). I was like "man, I DO NOT want to clean or look at another tank!" So I understand your yo-yo situation. Best bet is to get away from the pet industry honestly.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Oh, and as for what would make me give all the fish up....

Job changes have done it in the past, but I have soooo many tanks now...

$$$ would do it, but I can be whimsical and start from scratch too (just for the heck of it).

In fact, I've been thinking about it recently. Problem is, no pet store is going to give me what my fish are worth and I'm terrified at the thought of shipping large or rare fish.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

It's just as a 'hobby' it is eating up a lot of my time. And as a job it's all I'm currently doing. I'm around fish tanks anywhere from five to seven days a week right now.

But in terms of the ferret thing... I really did want one very badly. And I was thinking of 'settling' for another rat. But that's not what I truly want. I wanted a lil' buddy. And he's sitting at the store waiting for me to bring him home, which'll never happen.

As for snakes, just because you mentioned it... I got so bored with mine before. I lost interest really quickly. And I'm not super interested in getting any herps at the time being. I'd rather see them in a zoo than be burdened with their care.

I'm still going to save to get my ferret. And I will get one eventually... In the mean time, I'm going to downgrade on the tanks.


----------

